

Story of Ejunkie - paraschopra
http://www.pluggd.in/sell-digital-goods-online-ejunkie-297/

======
patio11
I've been a happy customer of them for more than three years now. They're
awesome -- super-responsive support, _absurdly_ low fees, and very very easy
to set up.

~~~
paraschopra
Yup, I have used them once and found out their service was super simple to
use. Awesome stuff.

The post has an interesting number "$1 million", which is their revenue. Good
to see hear they are making that much of money by keeping things simple (and
not raising money).

------
aupajo
"37signals' Getting Things Done"?

